
Instagram is down - pontianak
https://instagram.com/
======
tomglynch
I like it when big sites like this go down. Makes me not worry so much about
when my sites go down for a few minutes - at least it won't affect millions of
people

------
bufferoverflow
Wow, 36 minutes in, still down.

~~~
ratsimihah
Just back up, so that's 44 minutes

~~~
spondyl
I imagine that's their availability SLO blown for the year

------
heldrida
Who cares?

------
minikomi
5XX Server Error..

